# sako 243 forester??



## cory76044 (Mar 17, 2011)

I just bought a my first sako in a 243 forester deluxe, it has original ppw and was inspected oct of 1980 and scope is a vx3 3.5x10 40mm. gun has not a single scratch on it, perfect conditioin and barrel is spotless. I picked up for $700. Problem is is almost to pretty to hunt with!! i usually view my guns as tools and will camo them with a rattlecan. Anyway the scope being a vx3 is a good scope but its a 1981 model and i was thinking of selling it, any idea on worth of scope at a fair price? has original box and ppw with scope also. I have a new vx3 that is sitting around and think im going to swap it out. My first sako and hoping its a shooter, just bought that rem 700 vtr and cant decide yet if its a keeper. sometimes it has a mind of its own so my confidence in that gun is very low right now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The Sako should be a shooter congrats...As for the scope I wouldn't know all the differences in them from year to year, probably lens coatings would certainly be different. If it tracks well I'd go with it. As for the VTR...I don't blame you at all, I have no confidence that anythng remington produces now days will function correctly.


----------

